# is the boys name noah too popular...? help!



## ying423

hi im getting really stressed out about names for my boy!
i spent hours going through baby boys name lists and the only one id say i really like is Noah. the ones i quite like are Henry, Jonah, Zack, and Louis.
other possibilities are lost on other family members, pets or ex boyfriends!!
but i dont want peoples reactions to my sons name to be - oh great, another Noah! babycenter lists it as number 4 this year though. however i have never in my life met or known of a boy/man with that name other than noah wyle and noah from the notebook and ive lived in england and america :-s
right now i live in Thailand and my Thai husband actually picked that one name out from the whole traditional and unique baby boys name list without knowing i liked it. it sounds even cuter with his accent and how they put tones to each syllable. We thought of middle names together and decided on Noah Louis... DH said that thai women would literally swoon at those names together. im a teacher but unfortunately get no inspiration from the boys names at school - i teach kids called Purse, Cheese, Pee, Pond, which apparently sound good to Thai ears.

but im disappointed to learn its so popular in the West :( maybe number 10 popular would be fine but number 4 makes me think of all these Noahs running around everywhere. im not a fan of weird unique names personally, but does anyone have any suggestions or comments? help!


----------



## Meredith2010

I know exactly what you mean - Noah was our first choice is bump was a boy (which she isn't) and I was concerned about the same thing. I don't want a random out there name, but I also don't want something really really popular. Depending on where you look, Noah is anywhere between 5 and 20. It has definitely got more popular recently but I have never actually known a Noah in real life. I go to several baby groups a week and there are no Noahs at all.

There are WAY more Harveys/Finlays/Alfies around me than there are Noahs even though those are apparently less popular, so I would have no hesitations in going for it.

So I think you'd be absolutely fine - I'm almost disappointed that we're not having a boy as I really want to use the name! xx


----------



## LaraB

I've never met or known of anyone called Noah, except Noah from the notebook!


----------



## ying423

I'm so confused as to where all these Noah's in the social security database are going, because ive never met or heard of a Noah. is there going to be a massive influx of Noahs in a couple of years time when all the 2009 onwards Noahs hit school??

Do you like the middle name Louis (Noah Louis)?


----------



## BethHx

I also loved Noah for a boy, i have never met or know another.
Where i live according to the bounty website its not even in the top 50.

But i think the same with Lily, thats supposed to be so popular yet i know 0. 
If you like it go for it! Its a lovely name x


----------



## BethHx

Also Louis sounds lovely with it x


----------



## Beankeeper

I love the name Noah, and haven't met another Noah ever! I have no idea where these statistics come from! I say go for it, at most they might have 1 other Noah in their year at school if you moved west, it's really not that common. Or you could call him Purse?!


----------



## sowanted

I much prefer Henry, Louis, and Zack to Noah. (I'm not a fan of Biblical names, for one. And Noah is popular in UK.)

Also: sounds like you're a very international/mobile family (as we are). Henry, Louis and Zack travel better (in my opinion) than Noah.

But I'm just one person on an internet forum and it's your baby!


----------



## Tinax

My 3yr old is Noah Jacob and we have not met another Noah at all or hear it around where we live. I love the name! X


----------



## Chieri

I don't really hear the name Noah around, or Jonah honestly. 

I know a lot of people called Henry, Zack, and Louis.


----------



## moomoo

There are loads of Noah's round here! Every other new baby seems to be called it! If you love it though, then go for it?

How about Louie instead of Louis?


----------



## ying423

Thanks so much for your input guys! we still love the name but have decided to keep our options open, make a short list and revisit it occasionally so that when we look into our baby's eyes we will be able to decide :) I've found when you keep thinking about a name it starts to lose some meaning (like when you are staring at a really easy word trying to figure out why the spelling looks wrong!). No rush to get the name pinned down. We are still considering Noah, Henry, and now Alfie too. I do like Jack, but to my husband's Thai ears it sounds awful, i guess like the name Purse sounds to English ears!

Good luck to you all with your name choices!! xxx


----------

